# Girls solicit the boys.



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay, 

people jump on in if I am wrong here. But I was taught in the land of breeding, The females solicit the males for possible breedings. 

Not the other way around. Here, FB and other forums. People with Males have been posting" anyone wanting to use my dog as a stud..give me a call." Well no shit sherlock. The reason you are not getting any calls....No one wants to use your flipping dog!

If you got a Male working dog worth breeding...you really do not have to advertise his value. Agreed?

Sorry just had to vent.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Agreed. Though I would say it couldn't really hurt intelligent folks to hear of new blood in their country. Still their choice whether or not to breed to the dog after analyzing his attributes, no?

I don't see a need to ever advertise any stud I own, but it doesn't bother me, personally.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Is this the reason for all the available stud dog ads on craigslist?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

James Downey said:


> Okay,
> 
> people jump on in if I am wrong here. But I was taught in the land of breeding, The females solicit the males for possible breedings.
> 
> ...


I see your point...but that was maybe before the invention of the internet...with all the dogs being bred out there, it is a tool to let people know a dog is available for stud.

I really don't see anything wrong with advertising a stud dog, or "introducing" a dog that is either a recent aquisition, or a dog that is more recently being used for breeding. 

Hell if a dog is a good stud, the more people that know about him, the better, in my mind.

If dogs are not actively competing in sport, or dont have a huge name, but are good dogs, people may not even know they are here, in the big scope of things...sure on some level word will get out, but if only a few people know about the dog, only a few people are gonna investigate using him.

Really depends on how much the owner would like to use him. If I paid a shit ton of money for a great stud dog, I would want as many people to know about him as possible, just good business sense.

Again, it doesn't bother me, if it just an announcement on the net, it is not like the guys/gals are calling up people on the phone and trying to push the use of their studs...


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I get it that this is one of those things that is probably not worth my energy thinking about and not really worth the bandwidth to talk about. But I never said I was a rational thinking human being.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

James Downey said:


> I get it that this is one of those things that is probably not worth my energy thinking about and not really worth the bandwidth to talk about. But I never said I was a rational thinking human being.


Eh...one of those last ones irritated me too.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

While I agree that at the end of the day it's the owner of the female who will be doing the "soliciting", as the owner of multiple females I don't mind stud dog ads. Generally they aren't dogs I'm interested in, if they were as good as their owners thing, people in their area who have had the chance to see them would have already bred to them. But that's not always the case, and those ads do make it easier to see what else might be out there, that might be worth looking into. I'm always curious about lessor known sport dogs, that police dog nobody knows, etc.

I will say though that I find the personal contact from people hoping to stud their dogs out annoying. The ones who look at my website and decide that their dog would be just perfect for one of my girls and contact me to offer me a great deal on a stud fee. There have been a couple over the years I did evaluate because their pedigree interested me, although the dog didn't pass evaluation. But most are dogs I'm not interested in. I'd rather see an ad somewhere and be able to just check the dog out and move on.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gotta love the Sunday paper adds I see almost every week.

"I have a (pick a breed) stud dog. Looking for a female to breed him to for a pup".


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

James, I think what bothers you is that the recent stud advertiser was somewhat flippant. For beginners he did not post his dog's pedigree. Also, he did not provide health information. I think what bothers you and also me is that there is no planning or thought into what is involved in breeding and whelping puppies. Some people just say "Hey, here is my stud. Anybody want to breed. I want a puppy off of him." I just laugh and hope that they don't take the same approach in dating. But at the same time the stud owner may have a good dog, but just may not be educated on the appropriate protocol.

There was an ad on PD last month about a dog off of Nero vom Haus Mecki, which would tie in with my female through Kukay's Vax. I contacted the stud owner, who never provided his name, who said that he wanted a mahogany male puppy as payment even though his dog was fawn. He could not tell me hip info because the results were in German. He was not interested in my bitch because she is fawn and in Texas and he would have to pay for shipping on his male puppy.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"Hey, here is my stud. Anybody want to breed. I want a puppy off of him."
I just laugh and hope that they don't take the same approach in dating.


:-k :-o I don't EVER recall "wanting a "puppy" from any dating situation. There may have been a few "dogs" involved though. 8-[ :wink:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi was curious n checked out Gento, sounds like he was a good producer from a nice line of good producers. i think KNPV gsd.
supposedly bit hard to handle but not short on aggression.

just what i heard from some of the guys that actually knew him.

if'n i was into breeding i would prolly look at him.

all second hand info from people that were there.

apparently a nice quality GSD.

Cheers


----------

